# Canter tips pls - keeping butt firmly in saddle?!



## KatieLovesJames (10 February 2012)

Any tips for keeping butt firmly in saddle please?

I've recently started riding a lovely poncey dressage pony but I'm really struggling to stay still in the saddle during canter.

I think I'm doing something wrong along the lines of gripping with lower leg pushing canter too quick and out of balance resulting in too much hand being used to contain it, then getting pulled off seat by the too strong/tense contact and then pony immediately grinds to walk because I'm no longer firmly rooted in place!

First test in a couple of weeks so could really do with nailing this soon.

I'm having a lunge lesson in the morning so hopefully that will help work out what on earth I'm doing. Only on the left rein too, I seem to have a degree of control of myself on the right.

Any help to break the cycle welcomed!


----------



## PonyIAmNotFood (10 February 2012)

Sink your weight into your heel, think about someone pulling you up by your hat and tuck your seat bones under. If it only happens on left rein to me that says you might collapse slightly through the left as i do the same with the same outcome. So really pull up through your left side and stretch the leg down. Try a few left leg exercises, pull it up into jockey position, then open the knee from the saddle, hold then drop then repeat. If that makes sense.


----------



## Kathyt1 (10 February 2012)

Have a look at these youtube clips of Heather Moffett teaching on her simulator.  Get it right it really does work.  You can practise on your own feet as well by "cantering" and feeling with your hands how your hips and lower back move.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fbbm_U9MdPc&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## kerilli (10 February 2012)

relaxing your hips and arms (esp elbows), thinking of your legs as being like two wet dishcloths hanging/sticking to the horse's sides, should help. make sure your pelvis is perfectly vertical (perhaps you're slightly on your fork?), the side seams of your breeches should be vertical not angled. you may need to roll your pelvis back a tiny bit to get it upright.
arms wide enough that your torso can go between your elbows if necessary (elbows not pinched inwards in front of you) might help too... difficult to say without seeing a vid, that's all generalisations! good luck with the lunge lesson!


----------



## KatB (10 February 2012)

I've also found thinking of your legs being slightly "frog" shaped, so your knee off the saddle and keeping your legs feeling "Long", combined with making sure your shoulders stay open and everything relaxed. Also, as kerilli has said, keep your elbows next to you, and think of them as feeling heavy, can help your shoulders stay relaxed and open...


----------



## KatieLovesJames (10 February 2012)

Thanks guys. Some fab tips (and really interesting video link) I will try to put some of it into practise in the morning


----------



## MrsMozart (11 February 2012)

Lots of sensible advice 

One of the best bits of advice I ever heard was act as though you're making love to the saddle...


----------



## KatieLovesJames (11 February 2012)

Quick update ... lesson was fab I realised that the tension in my arms was to blame and when I 'moved' my arms more to do some flexions in canter all the tension disappeared from my hips and I could instantly sit quietly.

I am guilty of feeling I'm riding the horse and actually feeling like I'm doing loads but when I look in the mirror I don't seem to be doing anything at all so got butt kicked today on lesson and now instead of 'thinking' I'm riding and just holding the tension in my body I'm actually RIDING the horse, Whoopee! 

Thanks again peeps. This is an invaluable place. 

ps KatB thanks for the frog it really worked although I didn't tell anyone I was imagining being a frog while cantering round ;-)


----------



## Luci07 (11 February 2012)

Also check where you put your weight in the stirrups. If you tend to have your weight bearing on your little toe then you are taking yur leg off and gripping up with your knee. Very easily done!


----------



## GoGallopGirl (12 February 2012)

What I found that helped me was taking your stirrups away and cantering without them and pushing all you weight through your leg as though it was in the stirrup. It also improves on your balance and will sit comfy in the saddle after it


----------

